# Does changing packages extend contract or invalidate promotions?



## zavex (Apr 25, 2008)

I am looking at signing up with the current $23 off per month promotion plus the AAA discount. I am just trying to figure out once i am signed up what options i have. For instance If i sign up for the choice extra plan and i later switch to the choice package will my contract be extended 24 months from that point? If it is in the first year would i still be able to keep the $23 discount? What about adding/removing things like sports pack, will that effect the contract length? 

I have read that having receivers replaced extends your contract, but what other things do? I recognize why business do contracts and such, but i try to not get stuck under them for too long if i can avoid it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

any changes you do to your programming will not affect you commitment.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

zavex said:


> I am looking at signing up with the current $23 off per month promotion plus the AAA discount. I am just trying to figure out once i am signed up what options i have. For instance If i sign up for the choice extra plan and i later switch to the choice package will my contract be extended 24 months from that point? If it is in the first year would i still be able to keep the $23 discount? What about adding/removing things like sports pack, will that effect the contract length?
> 
> I have read that having receivers replaced extends your contract, but what other things do? I recognize why business do contracts and such, but i try to not get stuck under them for too long if i can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


:welcome_s to our little slice of the web.


----------



## zavex (Apr 25, 2008)

OK, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

zavex said:


> I am looking at signing up with the current $23 off per month promotion plus the AAA discount. I am just trying to figure out once i am signed up what options i have. For instance If i sign up for the choice extra plan and i later switch to the choice package will my contract be extended 24 months from that point? If it is in the first year would i still be able to keep the $23 discount? What about adding/removing things like sports pack, will that effect the contract length?
> 
> I have read that having receivers replaced extends your contract, but what other things do? I recognize why business do contracts and such, but i try to not get stuck under them for too long if i can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


As Turey said, it wont change your commitment but in the fine print there might be some restrictions as to how long you have to keep your current programming to receive the promo price. Also, if you add certain premium packages ie HBO you have to keep it a minimum of 30 days before you cancel IIRC.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Ditto on no change to your commitment just for changing programming, but as Jody mentions, if you get a promotion on Choice Extra for $23 off per month for x months, if you were to drop your package to just Choice during that promotional period, you may be forfeiting your promotional discount.

Adding receivers, taking advantage of Mover's Connection, and some equipment promotions can lead to an extension of your commitment depending on the situation.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Ditto on no change to your commitment just for changing programming, but as Jody mentions, if you get a promotion on Choice Extra for $23 off per month for x months, if you were to drop your package to just Choice during that promotional period, you may be forfeiting your promotional discount.
> 
> Adding receivers, *taking advantage of Mover's Connection*, and some equipment promotions can lead to an extension of your commitment depending on the situation.


 The mover's connection no longer locks you into a commitment, unless you get a new receiver.


----------



## zavex (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks again for all the responses, the information is helpful.


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

ToiletKitty said:


> The mover's connection no longer locks you into a commitment, unless you get a new receiver.


when did that happen?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

ToiletKitty said:


> The mover's connection no longer locks you into a commitment, unless you get a new receiver.


Well, someone had better tell DirecTV to change their fine print then. The ad for "Movers Connection" that came with my May 2008 paper statement says "programming commitment required".

I've also heard "rumors" that getting a broken leased receiver replaced for the $20 S & H fee also doesn't extend your commitment. Note the word "rumors" since some people say it does extend the commitment, and some people say it doesn't.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Free Movers Connection usually implies a new commitment, but, you can take advantage of that by getting something free like another DVR, or something.

Changing packages can invalidate certain promotions.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

Azalo said:


> when did that happen?


 April 30th. The new rules for a mover's connection are: no commitment, 1 free in a 1 year time frame, any additional ones $199.

Maybe the reason they haven't removed the commitment info on the ads/flyers' fine print is because they know pretty much no one bothers to read those things, so maybe it wouldn't be noticed. :lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Dealing with D* is like taking a ride on the Carousel of Policy.


----------



## Azalo (Oct 24, 2006)

I just talked to CSR and was told my commitment runs through next June I used movers connection last June. Will they reduce my service commitment based on the new policy?


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

zavex said:


> I am looking at signing up with the current $23 off per month promotion plus the *AAA discount*. I am just trying to figure out once i am signed up what options i have. For instance If i sign up for the choice extra plan and i later switch to the choice package will my contract be extended 24 months from that point? If it is in the first year would i still be able to keep the $23 discount? What about adding/removing things like sports pack, will that effect the contract length?
> 
> I have read that having receivers replaced extends your contract, but what other things do? I recognize why business do contracts and such, but i try to not get stuck under them for too long if i can avoid it.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


What is this discount? Never heard of it.


----------



## zavex (Apr 25, 2008)

bluesman40220 said:


> What is this discount? Never heard of it.


See the thread "How to get an additional $240 off as a new DirecTV customer" in this forum. (Sorry I can't post the link as I haven't hit 5 posts yet).


----------

